# Codesys Visu



## cpu224 (11 März 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben für ein MFD4-5-XRC-30 (Touchpanel). Nun habe ich ein Feld in dem ich die Werte eines Timers ändern möchte. Unter Text habe ich %s ,-  unter Variable -Textausgabe meine Global angelegte Variable des Timers. Das funktioniert auch. (Ansicht online T#0ms). Aber wenn ich ich es öffne steht da immer noch T#0ms trage ich dann 1000 ein kann ich es mit OK nicht übernehmen.
Was mache ich falsch?
Gruss
Torsten


----------



## zotos (11 März 2008)

Wenn Du eine TIME Variable beschreiben willst musst Du es auch im Time Format machen.

Da 1000 rein zu schreiben macht wenig sinn, da die Steuerung nicht weis ob das jetzt Sekunden oder Millisekunden sein sollen.

Du kannst da z.B. T#1000ms reinschreiben was zu T#1s wird. Oder auch  T#1s500ms usw.

PS: Wenn Dir das mit dem T#1000ms Angabe zu viel ist un u eh immer nur in ms eingeben willst musst Du eben eine DINT oder INT Variable nehmen und dann ein Typcast machen.


----------



## Bührer (12 März 2008)

Es geht auch:

= T#1ms *1000;

falls du die Zeit in INT abspeichern willst.

Gruss

Thomas


----------

